# Your Blindfold method?



## I_love_cubes (Jul 13, 2009)

What Is Your Blindfolded Method?
I use
3OP corners and old Pochmann edges with preorient.
works really well


----------



## byu (Jul 13, 2009)

Depends...

BH corners, and TuRBo edges, but sometimes I'll use TuRBo for BH cases I have difficulty recognizing very quickly.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 13, 2009)

All old pochmann. Although I'm looking to learn M2.


----------



## Weston (Jul 13, 2009)

M2 for edges.

and a bunch of PLLs with orientation for corners. (T, N, F, H and R and sometimes U) 
what would that be?
lol


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 13, 2009)

I use a mixture of classic pochmann and 3-cycle for both edges and corners. 
For corners I orient them first, and use J/A/R/Y perms and a variation of a J perm.
For edges I use J/T/U/R/F perms, 4 ELL cases and the 2-edge flip alg.



Weston said:


> and a bunch of PLLs with orientation for *corners*. (T, N, F, H and R and *sometimes U*)


How can you use U perms for corners?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2009)

BH corners, somewhat optimized M2 for edges.


----------



## arud45 (Jul 19, 2009)

M2 and old Pochmann


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 19, 2009)

Always old pochman for corners, and I switch between OP and M2 for edges, both with pre-orientation


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 19, 2009)

M2 for edges and 3OP for corners or classic pochmann with J perm.

I preorient always. I average around 3 minutes and under.


----------



## Weston (Jul 19, 2009)

Weston said:


> and a bunch of PLLs with orientation for *corners*. (T, N, F, H and R and *sometimes U*)


How can you use U perms for corners?[/QUOTE]

lol whoops
i meant A perms and sometimes E perms


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 19, 2009)

3OP L2R2, since summer 2006.


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 19, 2009)

Classic Pochmann corners using Y, Ja and Jb perms. M2 for edges using algorithms to solve the M slice edges.


----------

